# F1 GP - On TV



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

What is the best channel/channels to watch the GP out here?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Abu Dhabi Sports showed last one. Miss Brundle commentating as had some fat bloke who was more excited about saying hello to the woman who gives the media passes than he was with the drivers!!!!!!

If there is a channel that has it in English, would also like to know


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> What is the best channel/channels to watch the GP out here?
> 
> ...


Abu Dhabi Sport 2 to broadcast all F1 races | YallaF1.com

Looks like you'll have to pay to watch it in English.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Pay enough now!!!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

If you have the new Abu Dhabi tv, premiership footie package F1 is on Abu Dhabi sports 5 in English with ITV / BBC coverage (forget which one does it know) Martin Brundle anyway. Otherwise Abu Dhabi sports 2 on normal sat with arabic coverage only. Was pleasently surprised when i bougth my ABTV box and the F1 was there in english,


----------

